# Gou's Systema T-Shirts



## Rommel (Mar 3, 2003)

Gou,

I can't make it on Monday March 17, 2003 because I will be in Montreal for an important Church meeting. Could I get someone to get it from you? I'll just give him/her the money and you can just give it to him/her.

I'm using this forum, because they deleted your other thread in the other forum.

By the way, could you post a picture of the T-shirt so that I can see what it looks like?

Thanks,

Rommel


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 3, 2003)

I have not made any new ones up. I gave a bunch to Vlad and he gave them away to visitors from abroad when they came as presents.

What I will do is post here when I have new ones. I will then get friends of mine to model them and also some knife pics to go with it.

Then you can decide if you want one of the t-shirts and knives. I guess the T-shirts will be 20 bucks and the knives 35. That's what it looks like so far.

I would be quicker on this but I have some other things on the go right now that require some work on my part. Sorry.

Arthur had to delete the thread and told me why and I am totally understanding.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Rommel (Mar 4, 2003)

I definitely want the T-shirts and the training knife. I also understand why Arthur had to delete the threads. I'm not mad. I'm happy.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm taking pics today so they'll be up on my website ASAP.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I'm taking pics today so they'll be up on my website ASAP. *




Hey Gou,

I could use another T-Shirt, and I would even model one for your website. Got one in extra Huge?


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 4, 2003)

Ok, I took some pics today of the t-shirts and knives that I have at the moment. I will have more gear soon. In the meantime...enjoy.

http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/systemagear.html


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

Looking Sweet!

Let us know when the new supplies roll in.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Mar 4, 2003)

nice promo doug,all i can say is dude and sssssssswwwweeeettt.
thanks man
jay


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 5, 2003)

The knife looks good.  I like the T-shirt as well.  I may have to ask the wife to let me spend some money.


----------



## Rommel (Mar 5, 2003)

What color are the shirts? I want them now!!!:rofl: 

I definitely want the training knife. Sign me up.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 5, 2003)

As you can see they only come in white right now. I was at the manufacture supplier today picking up supplies and only grabbed white t's at the moment. I should have some made up by the end of the month.

I finished up the graphix for the embroidery for sweatshirts and golf shirts and they should have my proof back to me by next monday. Then I will make it into an embroidery tape. At this point I will also start making baseball hats, toques etc as well. So I'm looking at a 2 to 3 week hold on having more items. I also have someone who is willing to model them for the website so you can see what they look like.

I spoke to the main manufacturer of the training knives and he assures me that whatever demand I have he promises to keep up. I have them in supply as of right now.

As for the prices, I'm keeping them where they are as introductory prices. All the gear is also personally tested and worked out in by myself. I don't make crappy gear and I don't use crappy gear.

Little by little it's coming together.


----------



## Furtry (Mar 7, 2003)

gou... where's my knife?


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 7, 2003)

Sadly, my teacher has it down a long list of stuff he has to do. If you trust me enough I will start to work on it and let you know what the repair and sheath costs are. Otherwise you may be waiting. Sorry doood!


----------



## Furtry (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Sadly, my teacher has it down a long list of stuff he has to do. If you trust me enough I will start to work on it and let you know what the repair and sheath costs are. Otherwise you may be waiting. Sorry doood!
> *


Of course I trust you  I'll also order one of those trainers please.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 7, 2003)

I am on your knife and new sheath. I'll make it my project to do with my teacher so it'll be under his watchful eye.

What colour do you want for the parachute cord hand? Blue, Red, or black?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I am on your knife and new sheath. I'll make it my project to do with my teacher so it'll be under his watchful eye.
> 
> What colour do you want for the parachute cord hand? Blue, Red, or black? *




Gou,


Tell your teacher I said Hi.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 7, 2003)

Will do. Joe is doing waaaay better now. I started taking pics of his stuff and putting them up on my website.

How are the trainers he made for you working out?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Will do. Joe is doing waaaay better now. I started taking pics of his stuff and putting them up on my website.
> 
> How are the trainers he made for you working out? *



I love them, the pictures are still in the camara .

I use them all the time, and no on will go back to the wood trainers after they have had one of those two Joe made for me in their hands.  

Tell Joe Thanks Again!


----------

